# fax to england



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Can anyone help with this minor problem, I have to send a fax to England and the no on the form I want to fax is 0041 22 581 0931 simple right, No that is I presume if your living in England, with a phone no you put 0044 in front but how do I send it to that no by fax does anyone know what I should do please.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

carolleb said:


> Can anyone help with this minor problem, I have to send a fax to England and the no on the form I want to fax is 0041 22 581 0931 simple right, No that is I presume if your living in England, with a phone no you put 0044 in front but how do I send it to that no by fax does anyone know what I should do please.


It looks like the number is incorrect perhaps it should be 0044 122 581 0931. Is it in Bath?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

carolleb said:


> Can anyone help with this minor problem, I have to send a fax to England and the no on the form I want to fax is 0041 22 581 0931 simple right, No that is I presume if your living in England, with a phone no you put 0044 in front but how do I send it to that no by fax does anyone know what I should do please.


0041 is the code for swiss, check the number again as it should only have 1-0 in front of the number if in the UK.

Then of course you drop the 0 and add 0044 in its place.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

I phoned them on skype its a swiss fax no, either fax to that no or post it to an english address oh dear its doing my head in now


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

carolleb said:


> I phoned them on skype its a swiss fax no, either fax to that no or post it to an english address oh dear its doing my head in now


Well do as they advised, why are you unsure what to do ?


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

its not that, its because I didnt realise it was a swiss fax no at first, then got to find somewhere to fax it, that may be harder im hoping the newsagents in the village will have a fax machine, they seem to have everything else. watch this space. lol At first I thought it was a mistake in the no, as the postal address is portsmouth, but the fax no is swiss confusing to me yes.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Does it actually tell you that you have to send it to Switzerland. If not, the fact that it is a Swiss fax number would suggest that there is an error in the country code which as others have said should be 0044 so try dialling the number using the UK country code instead of the Swiss one and see what you get. If it is a fax machine that answers then the country code is incorrect.


----------



## Lolito (Aug 25, 2012)

no=number

just in case! lol!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

carolleb said:


> its not that, its because I didnt realise it was a swiss fax no at first, then got to find somewhere to fax it, that may be harder im hoping the newsagents in the village will have a fax machine, they seem to have everything else. watch this space. lol At first I thought it was a mistake in the no, as the postal address is portsmouth, but the fax no is swiss confusing to me yes.


Insurance office/Jestoria/photo shop are just some of the places in a village that often offer this service.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

baldilocks said:


> Does it actually tell you that you have to send it to Switzerland. If not, the fact that it is a Swiss fax number would suggest that there is an error in the country code which as others have said should be 0044 so try dialling the number using the UK country code instead of the Swiss one and see what you get. If it is a fax machine that answers then the country code is incorrect.


yes because I rang the company concerned, he confirmed it was a swiss fax no so thats what Im going to do, its a pain in the bum, but what happened was, I saw a payment on my bank statement for £10 and I rang barclays in england and asked what it was for, as I had never seen it before and it was a mystery to me, it turned out for over a year this company called complete saver.co.uk had taken £10 a month out of my bank, so I rang them to find out who they were and why, last year I booked a train ticked with the trainline.com in england, it turned out i must have put a tic in a box, not that I remember as Im very careful. this enabled them to do this so I kicked upmerry hell, told them I had spoken to barclays fraud dept which I did, and the sent £30 the next day to my acc and now have to send a claim form for the rest, so a lesson learned there.


----------



## Hombre62 (Jun 13, 2013)

Looks like one to keep an eye on.

http://www.completesavings.co.uk/ owned by Webloyalty International SARL



> Webloyalty is a limited company registered in Switzerland, with registered number
> CH-550-1105751-7, au 23 route de Crassier (Business Park Terre Bonne, Bâtiment A3), 1262 Eysins, Switzerland.


A Swiss "cashback" rewards operator with some very well known retail chains amongst their clientele.

From their T&C:



> *Membership Fee:* Membership of the Webloyalty Program is free for the first 30 days. Thereafter, Member will be charged a monthly, bi-monthly (every two months), quarterly or annual membership fee (the "Membership Fee"). Payment of the Membership fee will entitle Member to continue his or her Membership of the Webloyalty Program and receive the Webloyalty Membership Service. The amount of the Membership Fee and its frequency is explained to Member at the time Member joins the Webloyalty Program. The Membership Fee will be billed automatically to Member's designated payment vehicle, which may include credit or debit card, ISP account, DDA account, debit account, mortgage account, and/or other or charge account(each a "Billing Device") during the initial membership term and each renewal term. WL may from time to time change the Membership Fee during any renewal term (but will not change the Membership Fee in relation to the initial term). Member will be notified at least twenty eight (28) days in advance of any revised charge applying.


From their "Member Benefits" section:



> 30 Days Free
> The first 30 days of membership are completely free so that you can try the programme out, and then it is *£10 per month thereafter*. You can cancel your membership at any time.


 - my bold, not theirs -


----------

